# ALL SKYLINES WANTED- R32/33/34 GTR GTT GTST- NISSAN R35 GTR-



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

We are always buying and looking for cars. Anything considered. Up to £100k budget for the right cars.

Get in touch today. Pm me or 07590106520 , whatsapp available/


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

My 35 is for sale


----------

